# I love getting the big ones



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

I love picking up the card out of my trail cam to find a nice buck on there. Haha it makes my whole weekend. I know there have already been some posts on trail cam pics so its ok I wont post them. Just wondering if anybody else looks like it as almost hunting in the off season?!...


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a farm that i hunt on and there are three really nice bucks there.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i hunt by my cabin and i have 1 nice bucks and 4 little guys


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yes...yes I do...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yes...yes I do...


Looks like an excellent buck. Hope you can get him.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks man!! I am sooo excited  here, ill post the other buck that I got.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

BIG OL' 4 or 5 year old doe here with a couple twins!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice. I have a doe with 3 fawns around my house and the doe is like 6.5 years old and it is big!!!


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

it sucks at my place untill the acorns are on the ground and the does and getting ready to go into heat because im in doe country so until season comes along i really cant track them to much


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey ben you finally got some pitures off of the buschnell. Do you like yours? i like mine.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bout as big as they get around here.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> Hey ben you finally got some pitures off of the buschnell. Do you like yours? i like mine.


the pictures I just uploaded were from it, I like it.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> the pictures I just uploaded were from it, I like it.


they okay pictures but work real good


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ill upload the day picture.. it is beautiful!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

2 different angles here... Cant decide if hes a shooter or not


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

DannyBoy_24 said:


> View attachment 1150342
> 
> View attachment 1150343
> 
> 2 different angles here... Cant decide if hes a shooter or not


I dont know your caliber bucks up in WI, but I know there are some big ones. I know if I was hunting and saw that one, he would be in the back of the f-150!!


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well last year we had 10 bucks over 190" shot within a 20mile radius of my hometown so its not the biggest but idk if i want to put it in the back of my F-150 knowing what else is out there lol i guess il see if i get the chance at him


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

DannyBoy_24 said:


> Well last year we had 10 bucks over 190" shot within a 20mile radius of my hometown so its not the biggest but idk if i want to put it in the back of my F-150 knowing what else is out there lol i guess il see if i get the chance at him


if you see him within the opening week, pass him up. if you see him at the end, with a buck tag burning in you pocket draw and fire!


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

That is what i am thinking. Take a look at this one i got on in mid july.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

DannyBoy_24 said:


> View attachment 1150342
> 
> View attachment 1150343
> 
> 2 different angles here... Cant decide if hes a shooter or not


i'd shoot him, think, he ain't done growin yet!! soon, but not quite!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

my bad, around here deer aren't done growing bone, soon though


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Driving by my stand today i saw a new buck 5x4 that'll score 140-150.


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

there are some nice bucks here guys. i wish i could put up some of mine but my dad always takes the card out of the camera and puts it into the cuddeback viewer looks at them takes a picture with his phone from there and deletes it lol.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

didnt get any huge ones but here are a few pictures I got..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

2nd big ol doe in the same spot.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's some bucks we got this summer at one of the farms we hunt. Haven't seen em since these pics were taken. They're nothing to big but I'd be happy with them:smile:.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Oh boy I do love the big ones!!*


----------

